# President Trump tweets video of him bodyslamming CNN



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

Donald J. Trump on Twitter

ROFLMAO! That was classic!


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 2, 2017)

Fake news


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

J.E.D said:


> Fake news


Yes we know CNN is fake news.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

Too funny!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> ROFLMAO! That was classic!



He is the Fu+king president of the United States, not the mean bully young girl at school who just started her period so she is bitchy .

He is actually making a huge fool out of himself..

Why do you think that this is ok for a president to do?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news
> ...



The fake news card is the new race card.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...



Of course they think it's okay.  They finally have a president who is validating their own lives as fools.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...


They picked a fight with  the wrong person.You would think AFTER the entire campaign of them slamming him and him hitting right back they would give up but guess not. I love it. Welcome to the MODERN presidency!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2017)

CNN is a complete joke. They are going to pay for this crap a long, long time

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Nah, the fools are the ones like you that have been indoctrinated to believe that what our POTUS is doing is not the best for America

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



What is he doing?  He hasn't done anything of any consequence.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> CNN is a complete joke. They are going to pay for this crap a long, long time
> 
> -Geaux



lol, does that mean that the people who only watch Fox are going to boycott CNN?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I taught my boys from day one to respect and be honorable to one another, this was my goal while they were young...
And they are now respectful men..but what does this behavior say to our young children today?

If you don't have thick skin, and can not take hard asked questions , you should not be in office.

Trump is a hot head, he is a bully who is used to pushing people around. This tweet is going to get him into trouble , you watch..


----------



## Snouter (Jul 2, 2017)

I know The Donald appointed Mrs. McMahon to the administration but I hope he let Mr. Mahon know he would use the video clip.  Great stuff.  The WWE battle of the billionaires era was epic.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Lol, Obama taking a selfie at a memorial service, classy. Lol


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news
> ...



We know Trump is a fake president.
He belongs on Reddit along with all those other juvenile delinquents who post silly videos.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > CNN is a complete joke. They are going to pay for this crap a long, long time
> ...



I watch CNN for about an hour a day

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Trump is losing support from the people who voted for him.  46% voted for him, 40% approval. 

That's not a sign of someone who is kicking ass.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news
> ...



And that WWF video he made was fake, too.  God you're so far up Trump's ass I bet your house stinks.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

CNN got caught putting up a fake cover of the National Enquirer. Ney York Times and AP have been forced to make corrections over "17 agenciesagreed on Russian hacking"



This is getting better by the minute. Go Trump. Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



So what lies did they tell in your hour yesterday?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



And you condone this behavior , a violent act to hurt ? 

Huckabee and the righties play victims of how Trump is treated yet think this is ok..wow


Trump is trying desperately to discredit the news, why? Because I bet something big is coming out..Lets see..


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




*cough*

Gorsuch
Withdrew from Stupid Paris Climate Scam
Throttling back regulations (Stupid EPA)

Face it, Trump is actually effective, which is why you Shrieking Lunatic Cupcakes are desperately obsessed with RUSSIANS and TWEETS.

Hows that working out for you?


----------



## Snouter (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump is losing support from the people who voted for him.  46% voted for him, 40% approval.



Fake polling data!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> CNN got caught putting up a fake cover of the National Enquirer. Ney York Times and AP have been forced to make corrections over "17 agenciesagreed on Russian hacking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As opposed to what?  This?

Fake News: WaPo Tallies 669 Trump Falsehoods in 151 Days


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



LOLOL, that's it?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 2, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Michael looks pissed.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




No, those are merely examples.  One HYUUGE accomplishment is that he has taken on the Dem Schill press.  The more you loons promote attacks on him, the more it is going to backfire on you. So, carry on.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Because you don't believe in what is really important like restoring our respect world wide thus throwing out the doormat known as Obama's America. Things I'm happy with

-Immigration is way down with deportations increasing
-Border Wall is coming
- BLM has retreated back to the Churches Fried Chicken hangouts
- Coal mining is being restored
- Pulled out of the climate accords
- Visibly supports the NRA
- Slams fake news outlets
- Revamping the VA
- Appointed new Supreme Court Judge
- Putting unprecedented pressure on China to influence NK
- Pre-empted possible gas attack in Syria
- Increasing patrol in the Spartly's

So yea, like I said, you don't like the above list but I do

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Trump's job at this point is as a placeholder, waiting for the next Democratic president to show up in 2020.


----------



## Snouter (Jul 2, 2017)

Maybe Donny Douche, Psycho Joe, and other democrat douchebags who threaten to want to fight The Donald feel like stepping in the ring!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



If Trump were winning that battle, his approval rating would be rising, not falling.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




You are sorely mistaken if you think the majority of American trust polls from the Lame Stream Media and their hench thugs.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Meh, they don't speak of facts. Strictly conjecture and opinion

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Maybe Donny Douche, Psycho Joe, and other democrat douchebags who threaten to want to fight The Donald feel like stepping in the ring!



Professional wrestling.  The ultimate fakery.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump's job at this point is as a placeholder, waiting for the next Democratic president to show up in 2020.


Won't happen, all trump needs to remind the American people how childish liberals acted after the election, and ask is this how you want to be in control. Also remind the American people liberals want men in their daughters locker room.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I know the polls are accurate. 

btw, a good way to identify yourself as full of shit is to use catchphrases like Lame Stream Media.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




He won the election despite those same polling organizations predicting hiLIARy would win.  So, your claim doesn't really hold water, bub.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Wow those polls said Hillary was going to be president.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The polls said Hillary would win the popular vote by 3 points and she won by 2.  The polls didn't say anything else.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



   You still believe the polls?!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





NYC believes what his Overlords tell him to believe.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> ROFLMAO! That was classic!


Holy crap that's awesome!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




So what percentage of Americans currently approve of the job Trump is doing?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You crazies were bullies to Obama's whole family including his dog..haaa

So you got your Bully in Chief, I am so happy for you..


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Links to the posts from prominent conservatives fantasizing about raping Michelle or Obama having sex with his daughters?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



  Hard to say since the polls are fake.
I would say the best indicator would be all the elections you lefties have lost and continue to lose.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Indeed.  Massive losses at the state and local levels for the past few years indicates just how popular SJW-Prog-Totalitarianism is.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## paperview (Jul 2, 2017)

CNN response: "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters..."


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...








News is Fake, Polls are Fake unless if they favor Trump...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Links to the posts from prominent conservatives fantasizing about raping Michelle or Obama having sex with his daughters?



Bully and then be the victim...Trumpets Bully in Chief..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



  You might want to look at all the elections you lefties have lost as an indicator.
   They sure as hell dont reflect the polls you have so desperately latched onto.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump's job at this point is as a placeholder, waiting for the next Democratic president to show up in 2020.


Aren't you the one members here who predicted that Hillary would win the presidency and Democrats would take the House and Senate in the 2016 election?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2017)

"It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."

CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'

The problem is Trump has no idea how to be president, he has no understanding as to sound, responsible governance.

And that Sarah Huckabee Sanders is a liar is consistent with a ‘president’ who does nothing but lie.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

Trump can be any type of President that he likes to be Clayton .   Some will approve and some will disapprove .   If people don't like his style they can show their disapproval at his re election in a few years  Clayton .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Oooh that's scary...in Libtardville


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> 
> CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'
> 
> ...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> 
> CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'
> 
> ...



Sarah Huckabee plays the victim, while Trump plays the Bully..

So dysfunctional..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> ...



Well if anyone would know about playing the victim it's be a leftist


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oooh that's scary...in Libtardville



So you condone this behavior ? Haven't we spent hours teaching our children to be respectful and not to be involved with Bullying Sassy?

Tell me, why is this ok showing our young people a president who bullies?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Did you watch her last press report? She spent the whole time playing victim and how hard people are on Trump...lol
Trump was a bully to Obama for 8 years..


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> 
> CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'
> 
> ...


The article is simply more crude defamatory disinformation (aka fake news) from CNN that is very reminiscent of Soviet "active measure operations".

Trump did not encourage violence against reporters.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> 
> CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'
> 
> ...



This a couple weeks after the shooting in Washington and Republicans saying people need to stop with the violent rhetoric. 

Trump is the one inciting violence. He won't do it himself, he's far too cowardly and his hands are too small to throw a punch. But he'll ask other people to do violence in his name without hesitation. Like Kim Jong Un.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh that's scary...in Libtardville
> ...



Oh give me a break, you loons are over the top on trying to bully anyone that dares to disagree with you, you're a bunch of violent assholes and then whine when it's thrown back at you. Grow a set or stop your  BS


----------



## MindWars (Jul 2, 2017)

Here's who starts your violence, and the trendy liberal communist just follow along like good little sheep.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Oh and you all were not all LEAVE BARRY ALONE!!!!!!! ? Hypocrites


----------



## MindWars (Jul 2, 2017)

Your information source is another BS LIBERAL DEMOCRATIC MSM LIAR as usal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

This is a great video of Trump the showman......


----------



## Zander (Jul 2, 2017)

This is why the blatantly anti-Trump corporate media is so hard to take seriously. They treat an obvious joke as a "threat". They've become a parody of themselves and are too stupid to know it.

Trump makes "twits", the corporate media "shits". Life is good!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





It was chicken shit trump and one of his wives who said that. His wives are now under gag orders. 

That idiotic bit of video is shameful and embarrassing to the US and you RWNJs sink lower and lower.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's job at this point is as a placeholder, waiting for the next Democratic president to show up in 2020.
> ...




Facts for you-

Secty Clinton won by 3 million votes and without gerrymandering, other suppression and vote theft, the Rs would not win anything at all.

The most important fact of all is that you fools are voting yourselves into extinction.

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...



/---- Because it's very effective at getting his message out. Do you honestly think the MSM would give him a fair shake? 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Zander (Jul 2, 2017)

They have a play, funded by the public, in NYC that shows TRUMP being violently stabbed to death!  But according to the LWNJ's , that's not a call to violence, it's "ART". 

Snoop Dogg Turd has a video that shows him shooting Trump in the head!  Lwnj's defend it - That's ok too, it's "ART". 

Z-list loser Kathy Griffin has a decapitated Trump head.  It's no problem, more "art" and "comedy". 

Fuck off.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...



I don't think it's appropriate, but at the same time I'm hardly going to shed any tears for CNN or the rest of the media.  They've brought this on themselves


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh that's scary...in Libtardville
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------bullying , sounds like little kids .   Anyway , a few times in my  life i had to be the BIGGER bully in the schoolyard as i knocked the sh1t out of the other bully that was trying to bully me .  Sometimes being the biggest bully is appropriate and in this case Trump is doing fine  EWings .


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters. Clearly, Sarah Huckabee Sanders lied when she said the President had never done so. Instead of preparing for his overseas trip, his first meeting with Vladimir Putin, ‎dealing with North Korea and working on his health care bill, he is instead involved in juvenile behavior far below the dignity of his office. We will keep doing our jobs. He should start doing his."
> 
> CNN: Trump's latest tweet 'encourages violence against reporters'
> 
> ...



Anyone with more than a second grade education can see the video is metaphoric.  Perhaps that's your problem


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 2, 2017)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



/--- There is nothing fake about President Trump and you clowns have nothing on him. Now run along and play with your little friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I teach my kids someone throws the first punch you make sure you throw the last and hardest punch.  Not raising snowflakes raising people who can last in the real world and not go cry in a safe space when someone hurts their feelings. Only the strongest survive.


----------



## Zander (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



/---- All Dems have is their worn out 1965 playbook. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Zander (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump is losing support from the people who voted for him.  46% voted for him, 40% approval.
> 
> That's not a sign of someone who is kicking ass.



/----- You still believe your own ginned up polls? 350 random adults? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## 12icer (Jul 2, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Wrong she lost by a few million votes. SHE DID NOT GET A MAJORITY, she got 48%, it takes 50%+ to have a majority.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's job at this point is as a placeholder, waiting for the next Democratic president to show up in 2020.
> ...



No.  I'm the liberal here who said two years ago that it would be a big mistake for the Democrats to nominate Hillary Clinton.

IOW, the smartest guy in the room lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

12icer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No.  The Trump votes from Uranus can't be counted.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Why do Trumpbots care so much about this?

Because Trumpcare is at 15% approval.


----------



## jillian (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> ROFLMAO! That was classic!



the internet troll as president.

I guess he doesn't know that normal people think he's a major faiL.

schmuck


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...


LMAO you think libtards like you are normal. ROFLMAO!


----------



## jillian (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



you certainly AREN'T normal, loon.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jul 2, 2017)

That's funny. 

How can he be POTUS and take the time to tweet a video?

No one who uses Twitter has he time to do anything else with their lives, right?

Trump found a way to talk directly to the people. Fuck the corrupt media.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2017)

Yup.  The right doesn't support violence in the least.  It is all the left.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2017)

All you rightwing hypocrites crying that the left is so violent and are the ONLY ones who support violence, 
EAT THIS.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The GOP lost seats in the election Trump 'won', which is an extremely rare indication of how weak his 'victory' was.

From the November election through the special elections, the Democrats have GAINED seats, not lost seats.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

paperview said:


> CNN response: "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters..."



Whoa!  What you just posted was up as a graphic on my TV at the exact same moment.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 2, 2017)

I find it absolutely hysterical the way he drags media around by the snout.  More power to him.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 2, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> That's funny.
> 
> How can he be POTUS and take the time to tweet a video?
> 
> ...


I bet his kids and their friends come up with some of the tweets lol. 

Freaking hilarious.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Did I say I was? Believe me my traditional values are the majority in the parts of America that count....as you can tell by our YUGE election victory   I know my racial views are OPENLY in the minority but I also know MILLIONS of people won't admit they want to live near people who look,act,sound,etc like them. They hide it behind "good schools","better property values", "less crime" I know exactly what they mean its just a point of red pilling them.


----------



## Zander (Jul 2, 2017)

Leftist twits are so dull that they see moral equivalence between an internet meme video with an actual LWNJ who shot GOP politicians.....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jul 2, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny.
> ...



He is a modern day POTUS. That is for sure.

He will fundamentally change POTUS FOREVER.

Snowflakes hate old white American traditions...they should love that Trump is using social media and progressing with the time.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

Now you RWnuts know why we laughed at you all those times you pretended to care that Obama, as you claimed, wasn't acting 'presidential'.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2017)

This is absolutely cathartic.   

All those fantasies about killing Trump had to go someplace.  The media didn't want a war.  They wanted a helpless victim.  They got a war.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes and with all of those Republican wins, how are those states who elected Republicans doing?  Since 1980, Republicans have been vilifying Democrats, and taking over State legislatures. 

Kansas cut corporate and business taxes and became the Supply Side test lab. It didn't create jobs nor did it expand the economy. Instead, it created massive deficits, cuts in services, and gave Kansas the 5th lowest job creation record in the US. I can hardly wait for Trump to do to the US what Brownback did in Kansas. 

Republicans keep blaming Democrats for lob losses, the poor quality of education, and the high poverty in Southern Red States but the reality is the South has voted Republican since LBJ and they're the poorest states in the Union. 

As for the abysmal state of public school education, which is blamed on teachers, the teachers don't set the curriculum - the State does. If my child wasn't getting a proper education, I'd blame the school board which purchased the text books and set the courses, not the teachers who have to work with what they're given. 

But with Republicans, it's always the fault of the people without the power, when things go wrong.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jul 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is absolutely cathartic.
> 
> All those fantasies about killing Trump had to go someplace.  The media didn't want a war.  They wanted a helpless victim.  They got a war.



They definitely preferred the punching bag George Bush who did not fight back.

It's hilarious. Trump is their obsession.


----------



## mascale (Jul 2, 2017)

The Chinese use to call USA the major, "Paper Tiger" of the world.  There are about 130 United Nations, plus any others, who now have fodder to feed their people, about every baby in the USA--Clearly to be harmed.  Lincoln had started the anti-White-Adult-Male, policy of the GOP, at their ascendancy.  The Death Camps were cleverly disguised as, "Military Field Hospitals!"

In Deuteronomy 23:19-20, even civilizing usury is promoted as a lethal, subjugation brand to be encouraged against all the foreign.  The Mein Kampf of Moses promoted zero usury allowed in Israel, but arithmetic usury allowed against the foreign.  Acts 7:22 describes the arts of Imperial Egypt to clearly ingrained in Moses.  Of the times of Rome, subjugation was an admired brand.  In fact, it was normal.  Matthew 25:14-30 shows the impact of usury.  The planet creates a caste, literally abandoned by the world community.  Then that is described as the "Kingdom of Heaven."

And so from allegation of a deity--the Moses Atrocity--many even allege that Holocaust itself arose.

Then there are the various fictional images that populations buy worldwide.

And now there is that one, likely widely shown by ISIS, even already in the international credibility brand, favored by Trump as his brand, too:  Just like them.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!'
(Many come instead to Lands of Many Nations, and the new worship places of the actual games and sports entertainment, of America!  There is a certain, ritual to it!)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2017)

For months the media has operated on the basis of, if it doesn't bash Trump and Republicans its not news.   They have encouraged assassinations of republican elected officials.   

This is democrats losing an election.  They were prepared for this had Jeb Bush won, or Kasich or anyone.  The gauntlet is down.  No more republican presidents.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

mascale said:


> The Chinese use to call USA the major, "Paper Tiger" of the world.  There are about 130 United Nations, plus any others, who now have fodder to feed their people, about every baby in the USA--Clearly to be harmed.  Lincoln had started the anti-White-Adult-Male, policy of the GOP, at their ascendancy.  The Death Camps were cleverly disguised as, "Military Field Hospitals!"
> 
> In Deuteronomy 23:19-20, even civilizing usury is promoted as a lethal, subjugation brand to be encouraged against all the foreign.  The Mein Kampf of Moses promoted zero usury allowed in Israel, but arithmetic usury allowed against the foreign.  Acts 7:22 describes the arts of Imperial Egypt to clearly ingrained in Moses.  Of the times of Rome, subjugation was an admired brand.  In fact, it was normal.  Matthew 25:14-30 shows the impact of usury.  The planet creates a caste, literally abandoned by the world community.  Then that is described as the "Kingdom of Heaven."
> 
> ...



Holy toledo for the sake of humanity PUT DOWN THE BONG!


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely cathartic.
> ...



Exactly! I always thought this should be Trump's intro song at rallies.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

Watch: Trump Takes Down CNN With Tweeted Wrestlemania Meme - CNN Responds - Breitbart

CNN responded LMAO!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I don't get it Xelor.  Are you telling us you're making dinner?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


No, I'm saying that "indoctrinated" pot is cast iron black inside.  Do you understand?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Of course the election was fixed for Crooked Hillary. We know that thanks to wikileaks.

She should be in prison.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





That doesn't matter.  hiLIARy's "popularity" was highly concentrated in narrow coastal regions and a few moonbat major metros in the Great Lakes area.   IOW, she was and remains highly unpopular where normal people live, even after ordering a burrito bowl at Chipotle.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 2, 2017)

paperview said:


> CNN response: "It is a sad day when the President of the United States encourages violence against reporters..."


Man CNN just doesn't know when to shut up.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Watch: Trump Takes Down CNN With Tweeted Wrestlemania Meme - CNN Responds - Breitbart
> 
> CNN responded LMAO!




I visited my folks earlier today. They had CNN blasting on the telly.  It's unbelievable - without TRUMP they would have absolutely No Content.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Watch: Trump Takes Down CNN With Tweeted Wrestlemania Meme - CNN Responds - Breitbart
> ...


I don't know anyone who watches CNN. I have it blocked on my tv's and my parents don't watch news unless I am at their house and get the remote lol...


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




My Dad is very ill.  I think he just likes the white noise of having the TV on...and CNN is the easiest thing in the world to ignore.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I hope he gets better. If I remember right my grandfather listened to news a lot when he was ill as well.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




Thank you.  Sadly, he is not going to get better; we're coming to grips with that. So, all my family and I can do is make him comfortable and spend time with him now.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that. My grandfather was like that. He went from a spry older man to all of a sudden in a wheel chair and couldn't do anything...Same thing with wife's grandfather.  I am convinced the sudden being restrained to a wheel chair killed them faster. 10 years ago my dad was a working man,he JUST had back surgery for the 3rd time to try and get up and walk again but being overweight and having diabetes and IMO him not caring its like watching someone die in slow motion and he is only 60.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I can see by your reply why you like Trump...Right in your face hypocrites..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I like him for a multitude of reasons, giving you gas ranks right at the top of the list


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Fox was on Trumps bad list this time last year... Anyone who disagree's with him gets onto that list..


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

maybe , and then they change can their ways as they learn more EWings .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   and isn't that the way life works .   As far as news media goes , they can report but the President goes after media liars , whats wrong with that  EWings .


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



 Trump will continue on as long as his supporters enable him..The dysfunctional  party love chaos..

*The Role of the Enablers*
There'd be no such thing as narcissistic abuse if it weren't for the enablers. These are the folks who sit on the sidelines and watch someone else being a bully.. They could step in and demand that it stop. They have the power to do so. All it takes is one or two courageous souls to say, "No, this is not okay."

For various reasons, however, enablers elect to remain "neutral."

The narcissist depends upon these weak-willed comrades. Abusing someone isn't any fun if it's only a party of two. With a crowd, there's unlimited potential for drama. The narcissist can pull a lot more strings that way.

If it were just the abuser and his target, it wouldn't be worth it to carry out a full-fledged hate campaign. So, the narcissist works to get others to turn on the target. The collective betrayal, which comes from the camp of these enablers, is even more devastating than the primary source of abuse


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Show me exactly where they lied Pismoe?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

not going to get in a endless comparison of lies with you  [he said , she said] .    Trump says that the media lies and spins about HIM so Trumps acting on that belief as he kicks the sh1t out of 'cnn' as i smile  EWings .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

TRUMP is a hundred times better than  mrobama the choom gang doper and far better than old decrepit 'hilary' ever woulda been .  Both that i just mention are unamerican people , Trump is the only American person mentioned in this particular post .  Just a general comment .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I think he should lay off Twitter...then I get amused thinking how much it infuriates the loons and smile


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> not going to get in a endless comparison of lies with you  [he said , she said] .    Trump says that the media lies and spins about HIM so Trumps acting on that belief as he kicks the sh1t out of 'cnn' as i smile  EWings .



Trump is mean self centered man ..take a look at hundreds of his tweets, everyone a insult negative comment..You all are enabling him to continue on..Not ok when you are a president Pismoe.


Fox News "not fair!" (12/15/2015)
Fox News "pathetic attempt by @foxnews to try and build up ratings...without me they'd have no ratings"(01/26/2016)
Fox News "statement put out yesterday by @FoxNews was a disgrace to good broadcasting and journalism...nasty & dumb " (01/27/2016)
Fox News "only puts negative people on...biased - a total joke" (02/14/2016)
Fox News "so biased it is disgusting...they do not want Trump to win...all negative" (02/17/2016)
Fox News "totally biased and disgusting reporting" (03/10/2016)
Fox News' Chris Stirewalt "one of the dumbest political pundits on television...dope" (11/06/2015)

Glenn Beck "wacky...always seems to be crying...a real nut job" (10/08/2015)
Glenn Beck "viewers & ratings are way down & he has become irrelevant" (10/08/2015)
Glenn Beck "failing host...mental basketcase" (10/29/2015)
Glenn Beck "got fired like a dog by #Fox...he is irrelevant" (12/16/2015)
Glenn Beck "wacko...a failing, crying, lost soul" (01/21/2016)
Glenn Beck "irrelevant...refused to do his failing show...very few listeners" (01/23/2016)
Glenn Beck "crying @GlennBeck...dumb as a rock" (01/24/2016)

O'Reilly Factor "bad and very deceptive journalism...show must be heading in wrong direction" (01/28/2015)
O'Reilly Factor "very negative to me in refusing to to post the great polls" (09/21/2015)
O'Reilly Factor "big fat hit job on @oreillyfactor tonight...total waste of time to watch, boring and biased"(02/23/2016)

Trump Twitter Archive


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Perhaps he is distracting something, he usually is.  Anyway, with every nasty tweet his is losing respect.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



He loses some he gains some, such is life. But it is  funny watching you lose your minds over it....and I suspect thats his intent.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > not going to get in a endless comparison of lies with you  [he said , she said] .    Trump says that the media lies and spins about HIM so Trumps acting on that belief as he kicks the sh1t out of 'cnn' as i smile  EWings .
> ...





To the Prog-Loons, Trump tweeting about journalists is far worse than Putin poisoning and Erdogan imprisoning them.

Go figure.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Nice deflection, Gomer.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




It's a fact, Jack(boot).


----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

aw journalists , big deal , they think that are special people and i have no use for those that think that way .  Just report the Who , What , Where and When and leave the WHY for the individual reader or listener to figure out .


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> aw journalists , big deal , they think that are special people and i have no use for those that think that way .  Just report the Who , What , Where and When and leave the WHY for the individual reader or listener to figure out .




Journalists are jumping into the Biggest Victim Sweepstakes!   Journalist-Americans, the new oppressed minority looking for a Safe Space.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jul 2, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You mean Trumps buddy ... I am sure that Trump is distracting from his meeting with Putin coming up..


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## pismoe (Jul 2, 2017)

i'm hoping for Trumps success when meeting with Putin .    I hope to see Trump doing what he thinks is best concerning Russia and Putin rather than just continuing with 'mrobamas'  Russia - Putin policies and practices   EWings .


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 2, 2017)

It's funny but the non physical non competitive safe spacers are having a pajama pooping shit fit over it


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2017)

*CNN Responds to Trump's Violent Tweet: "It's a Sad Day"*




twitter.com/brianstelter/status/881521068078505985


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 2, 2017)

It's a sad day when asshats CNN who have tried to choke out Trump for months get a body slam paradoy and fall apart and cry like the puss laden babies they are. A lot of their followers are like kind.

At the end of the day everything from the libs has amounted to nothing more than the buzzing, disruptive fly swarm they promised against Trump

They lost , they can't keep score and don't even know how to, and the essence of their gripe is that since their feelings aren't what they want then somebody else is responsible and their lashing out as sore losers is sane and justified

We are not paying attention to your tantrums anymore. The only thing that held our attention for a while was the metrosexual pajama safe space Antifa horseshit absurdity and  we are moving on to running and saving this country and could give a shit if you "don't feel good about it"


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




The apostrophe abuse is quite distressing.  Fo shizzle ma whizzle.


----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2017)

CNN lies?  no shit so what's new.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> I know the polls are accurate.


Yeah, just ask President Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 3, 2017)

Odium said:


> Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> ROFLMAO! That was classic!





Covfefe.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I know the polls are accurate.
> ...



The polls never said she'd win the electoral vote.  Polls don't poll electors, dumbass.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 3, 2017)

skye said:


> CNN lies?  no shit so what's new.



NO, let's play Trump or CNN

Fake News: WaPo Tallies 669 Trump Falsehoods in 151 Days

Your turn.  Got 670?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 3, 2017)

Trump is completely trashing the office of President of the United States. 

He is acting like an eight  year old, and that's being kind.

While declaring war on the media might seem fun to his Tard Herd, it never ends well for Presidents who do so.  Just ask Richard Nixon.

This continued erractic and childish behavior is going to cause our friends and allies to re-evaluate their relationship with our country, and our status may never recover.

When future historians mark the beginning of the decline and fall of the United States, Donald Trump's name will be down there with Commodus.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> aw journalists , big deal , they think that are special people and i have no use for those that think that way .  Just report the Who , What , Where and When and leave the WHY for the individual reader or listener to figure out .


Actually, that's what happens with the tweets.  Trump tweets.  People read them and the news puts them up.  The individual readers and listeners "figure them out" and then react.  Lots and lots of them.  I get it that news commentators could keep their opinions out of it.   Especially if it is a news commentator being critical of your hero.  But cheer up.  This weekend, I notice a lot of talk shows and news shows were having trouble getting their "specialists" to go there.  At this point, what can anyone say except "What's new?"  The Republicans are refusing to answer, saying "Let's focus on what's important."  That's valid, too.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 3, 2017)

feck it , i don't want to see the fall  but then again i don't want a return to hilary / mrobama , jeb bush , or any of the others that ran against TRUMP , except for Cruz perhaps G5000 .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 3, 2017)

Trumps not my hero but he is one heck of a lot better than all the rest either dem or repub including mrobama OldLady .


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 3, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yes they do, dumbfuck, when they are giving her an 11% lead and a calling it a possible landslide win in 36+ states.

Rachel Madcow said that Trump had 0% chance of winning since he had normally solid red states as tossups, and that if Trump even won ALL the toss up states, he would still lose.

And guess what?

HAIL PRESIDENT  TRUMP!

roflmao


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

1) It is part of Republican strategy to take America back from the liberals

2) They want the masses to know that there is a war with the lying, fake news liberal main street media led by CNN, MSNBC, NYTimes, Washington Post, and others

3) The main stream media is by definition fake news since 95% of them are liberals

4) Yes, it is lower class but the lower class votes now more than ever thanks to liberals who feel everyone should vote no matter how unqualified they are.

5) liberals complain bitterly about money in politics that buys 30 second TV commercials to influence the lower class while it is liberals who encourage the lower class to vote. Then liberals hate Trump for reaching out to the lower class more effectively than they can.

6) Taking back America means:
a) we should become a nation of workers and contributors not leechers
b) we should worship God not government
c) we should have a superior military
d) we should value freedom over security
e) we should recognize that the Constitution made liberalism illegal
f) we should recognize that America is exceptional and thus the last best hope for freedom and civilization on earth.


----------



## Mousterian (Jul 4, 2017)

Your analysis indicates you would be happier living in N Korea...They know how to keep the poor in their place, and they've got a great military, for such a tiny economy.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Odium said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news
> ...


 and now so does most of America. It needs to be repeated over and over again until most are watching Fox which major Harvard study just showed to be even handed.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Mousterian said:


> Your analysis indicates you would be happier living in N Korea...They know how to keep the poor in their place, and they've got a great military, for such a tiny economy.



yes but N Korea doesn't have any of the other items listed on Trumps Republican agenda. Do you understand?

a) we should become a nation of workers and contributors not leechers
b) we should worship God not government
c) we should have a superior military
d) we should value freedom over security
e) we should recognize that the Constitution made liberalism illegal
f) we should recognize that America is exceptional and thus the last best hope for freedom and civilization on earth.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> CNN is a complete joke. They are going to pay for this crap a long, long time
> 
> -Geaux


yes Rush called them the Communist News Network a long time ago. Its time to take America back.


----------



## Toro (Jul 4, 2017)

Remember when Trump said he was going to act Presidential?



Yeah ...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Of course they think it's okay.  They finally have a president who is validating their own lives as fools.



Our Founders were fools for fighting America's enemies?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> Remember when Trump said he was going to act Presidential?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ...


the most presidential thing he can do is use the bully pulpit to communicate to the masses that they are being lied to by the fake news main stream media.


----------



## Toro (Jul 4, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Trump said he was going to act Presidential?
> ...



And make gifs of him in a fake wrestling match pounding on a photoshopped image of CNN.

George Washington would be proud.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> .
> 
> George Washington would be proud.



yes he would be if it helped take back America from the liberals.


----------



## Toro (Jul 4, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



When is that happening?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




hopefully now and certainly more so when there is another SCOTUS appointment


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 4, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Trump said he was going to act Presidential?
> ...



Yeah, let's look to a pathological liar to tell us the truth.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Probably not as proud as he is of Bubba's L'affaire du cigar.


----------



## Toro (Jul 4, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



That's all you got?  

I thought Trump was supposed to be this epic negotiator.  Where are Obamacare repeal, deregulation, tax reform, etc., etc., etc.?


----------



## Toro (Jul 4, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



There were 18 Republican candidates for President, and the one you chose talked about the size of his penis in a primary debate.

Awesome.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





He's not hiLIARy.

That's HYUUUUUGE.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> That's all you got?


total control of the Supreme Court is huge. When the time comes you will see the liberals squealing like never before and then you will understand that Trumps got a lot.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> I thought Trump was supposed to be this epic negotiator.  Where are Obamacare repeal, deregulation, tax reform, etc., etc., etc.?


thats hardly the subject here???????????? are you grasping at straws?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> There were 18 Republican candidates for President, and the one you chose talked about the size of his penis in a primary debate.
> 
> Awesome.



and he won so imagine how absurd the things Hillary talked about must have been?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > There were 18 Republican candidates for President, and the one you chose talked about the size of his penis in a primary debate.
> ...




hiLIARy had a twofold message:  it was her turn all and of the lowlife deplorables should vote for her.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 4, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...


Yes he is the mean bully girl...with tiny hands....and over 200 lbs overweight landing on people with his blubber and thunder thighs.


----------



## Norman (Jul 7, 2017)

Coerced News Network.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 7, 2017)

Norman said:


> Coerced News Network.


 Don't know why liberals think it's low class to alert low class voters to the fact that the liberal mainstream media is at war with basic American values.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Nova78 (Sep 16, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> ...



*You could go crawl back into your  hole with Hilary and Obama*


----------

